# Does Spinnaker enforce a 1 in 4 rule in Hilton Head?



## shmoore (May 6, 2008)

We enjoy Hilton Head and have enjoyed various resorts. We are currently in Waterside and wondered if Spinnaker enforces a 1 in 4 for their resorts in Hilton Head.

Thanks for your help.
Sandy M


----------



## jercal10 (May 7, 2008)

They did on us.


----------



## lprstn (May 7, 2008)

Most all of them do.  Its best to be honest and not even frustrate yourself trying to slip through the cracks.


----------



## Jan&Ern (May 7, 2008)

Just posted this exact same question yesterday on the Exchanging section of TUG! We also enjoy Hilton Head and are getting available weeks for March 2009 at Waterside but we've stayed at another Spinnaker October 2006. I'm not comfortable trying go around their rule and don't know if we can challenge it or not.


----------



## catwgirl (May 7, 2008)

Hi Sandy,

I met you at a gathering on the Big Island.  Do you remember?

How do you like Waterside?  I am looking at booking a unit there or at the Cottages at Shipyard for next March.

Linda


----------



## shmoore (May 7, 2008)

Yes Linda, I do remember you. I love the Big Island. It was great to meet you guys!!!

We really do like Waterside. The units are very large and nice. We are in a three bedroom and it has two master suites. I peeked into a two bedroom when they were cleaning next door and it was nice, too. The living area is just a little smaller in it. The location is perfect. We often stay in Sea Crest just because of location. I can walk to the grocery store for a loaf of bread and only be gone 15 minutes. We are about three blocks from the beach. They do run a beach shuttle every hour. We have found it easy to walk. I'm in the mid sixties and have had a knee replacement and still can do it easily. My husband walks it twice a day just to get to the ice cream store. I would love to be able to book here every year, but not enough to buy here. They do have three pools. One is a kiddie pool that is very cold. They have a zero entry pool that is cool but doable and they have a heated pool that is great. I would definitely book here.


----------



## donnaval (May 9, 2008)

I own a Spinnaker at Lake Dillon in CO -- would that let me get around the 1-in-4 at the Spinnaker resorts in HH?  We're staying for the first time at Egret's Point in October and if we like it can envision returning to the area often.  I just don't trust RCI to give me correct info lol.


----------



## PGtime (May 9, 2008)

*Spinnaker*

donnaval,

Not sure, I think I remember reading that you had to own on HHI to get around the 1 in 4 rule.  I would call Spinnaker directly at: 843-785-3355

Paul


----------



## london (May 9, 2008)

*1 in 4 Rule*

I am reading this post as follows:

If you trade for any Spinnaker Resort on HHI then you cannot return to HHI in any Spinnaker resort again for 4 years. This seems to be the thought.

I could see a 1 in 4 for each resort, but not a 1 in 4 that would include all Spinniker resorts on HHI.

Has anyone gotten an answer from Spinnaker?


----------



## Janette (May 9, 2008)

We have exchanged into several Spinnaker resorts in the past. Waterside has always had the 1-4 rule. We booked Waterside and Egret Point for summer 2009. RCI called and said that Spinnaker now has a 1-4 for all their HHI resorts. This really puts a damper on our trading. Guess it is a good thing that we own so many resorts on HHI and live nearby.


----------



## elaine (May 9, 2008)

*I heard of other TS doing the "family" 1-4 thing*

I believe Spinnaker is a firm 1-4 rule and for all its "Family" of timeshares at HHI.  I think I remember seeing some other TS doing this where they owned multiple TS in the same area.


----------



## Steve (May 9, 2008)

Grand Pacific Resorts in Southern California enforce the same 1 in 4 rule for RCI exchanges into any of their resorts in SoCal.

Steve


----------



## hkg3k (May 9, 2008)

This would be correct in my experience.......we own a Spinnaker Cottages unit, but have exchanged for Waterside the past 2 spring breaks.




PGtime said:


> donnaval,
> 
> Not sure, I think I remember reading that you had to own on HHI to get around the 1 in 4 rule.  I would call Spinnaker directly at: 843-785-3355
> 
> Paul


----------



## Jan&Ern (May 11, 2008)

So, based on the fact that you've exchanged (through rci?) for the past two spring breaks, does that then mean the 1-in-4 rule has not been enforced? Or were you exchanging within a Spinnaker system, if there is such a thing? If you have exchanged and had no problems doing so, that would lead me to believe that they are not enforcing the rule, or at least not for Spinnaker owners.


----------



## PGtime (May 11, 2008)

*1 in 4*

Delete duplicate post...


----------



## PGtime (May 11, 2008)

Jan&Ern said:


> So, based on the fact that you've exchanged (through rci?) for the past two spring breaks, does that then mean the 1-in-4 rule has not been enforced? Or were you exchanging within a Spinnaker system, if there is such a thing? If you have exchanged and had no problems doing so, that would lead me to believe that they are not enforcing the rule, or at least not for Spinnaker owners.



No, it means if you do NOT own at Spinnaker, you cannot trade into any of the Spinnaker resorts on HHI (except for off season last minute escapes - or whatever they're called these days) but once every 4 years. We also own at The Cottages and never had a problem, as the rule does not apply to owners.

Paul


----------



## searchin (May 13, 2008)

*1 - in - 4 is Enforced*

We recently bought a week at one of the Spinnaker resorts on HHI.  We spoke with admin people at their primary location on HHI (Players Club) and were told they do enforce the 1-in-4 rule.  However, this rule is waived for Spinnaker owners.  Spinnaker uses this waiver as an inticement to purchase.


----------



## jstapleton (May 28, 2008)

searchin said:


> We recently bought a week at one of the Spinnaker resorts on HHI.  We spoke with admin people at their primary location on HHI (Players Club) and were told they do enforce the 1-in-4 rule.  However, this rule is waived for Spinnaker owners.  Spinnaker uses this waiver as an inticement to purchase.



I have a question that I need answered.  Last year we purchaed Waterside Spinnaker, every other year for a fantastic price for our 3 bedroom. We stayed using our week and then rented another week (directly through Spinnaker).  We wanted to go again this year (we own every odd year) and rented through a Timeshare rental company (not Spinnaker/Players Club). Since I rented last year and now again this year (not through Spinnaker), when I arrive with my family and extended family that rented this year, will they turn me away?  
Thank you.


----------



## jstapleton (May 29, 2008)

Sorry, does anyone know. I have been thinking about this since yesterday.
Thanks.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 29, 2008)

The 1 in 4 rule is an RCI thing and should not affect you as a renter. The only way this might affect you is if the person renting you the week obtained the week as an exchange (also against RCI rules) and is in violation of the 1 in 4 rule.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 29, 2008)

For those upset about RCI's 1 in 4 rule, why not just use one of the independant exchange companies like Redweek, SFX or Trading Places. They do not have that stupid 1 in 4 rule for exchanges and I know of at least one person on these forums that has used SFX to circumvent RCI's 1 in 4 rule regularly to stay at HGVC's Flamingo resort in Vegas.


----------



## jstapleton (May 30, 2008)

Thank you very much. I just thought somehow my name would be flagged  
Thanks!


----------

